# Looking for Flag Case plans



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

I recently received a request from a childhood friend/neighbor to build a flag case for his Dad. His Dad was a WWII veteran and recently passed away at the age of 85.

I have never built a flag case. Honestly, I do not even know the appropriate dimensions.

Can someone point me to a good source for flag case plans?

Thank you for your help.

Tim


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim, I have a file that has a rather detailed description, with diagrams, that tells how to build a basic flag case. If I copy and paste it, you loose the pictures. If you can contact me with a regular email address, I'll send you the file, it's a Word document.
Tim


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Check this one out … http://www.diablowoodworkers.com/flagcases.html

-Gerry


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I like Gerry's site especially the corner guides they used to keep the box lined up
Took me reading through the instructions and the exploded view to spot that they made the dado for the glass, then had the whole thing glued up. But they router as slot in the bottom so that you can slip the glass in, then have a long spline to hold the glass in.









http://www.ehow.com/how_6384550_build-wooden-flag-box.html

The link above is a super simple how to - but also gives the dimensions needed.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I went the whole route and bought non glare glass too. It is worth the extra.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a design I use that incorporates the flag and an area that will allow you to mount medals, certificates, etc. Basically a rectangle with a diagonal divider for the flag. I have two sizes, one for a 3×5 flag and a 5×9 coffin flag. Not hard to make at all. Send me a PM if you are interested


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I actually have these plans and will be building a box for the flag from my dads funeral.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I saw the show in which Tommy Mac built the flag case Chris mentions above … one technique he used that I never thought of (and would have made my cases a lot easier to build) was to attach the front moulding before cutting the bottom and sides to length … makes the miters a lot easier.

I based the cases for my Dad and Father-In-Law on the Diablo Woodworkers project with some modifications …


-Gerry


----------

